# The joys of capitalism: "People are dying": Insulin being rationed as drug prices rise in the US



## Bleipriester

Yeah, yeah, socialism...

"People are dying": Insulin being rationed as drug prices rise


----------



## MarcATL

Americans dying are the Republican's wet dream.


----------



## Moonglow

The GOP’s Christian coalition says that if you be needing any healthcare then pray to God for magical healing or there is always hope that you won’t get sick.


----------



## Bleipriester

The "joys" continue as an old couple committed suicide over unaffordable medical care.

Elderly couple found dead in apparent murder-suicide, note says they could not afford medical care


----------



## elektra

Obama fixed all this in his 8 years.


----------



## elektra

Bleipriester said:


> The "joys" continue as an old couple committed suicide over unaffordable medical care.
> 
> Elderly couple found dead in apparent murder-suicide, note says they could not afford medical care


Sad, Washington state failed it's resident.


----------



## Bleipriester

elektra said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "joys" continue as an old couple committed suicide over unaffordable medical care.
> 
> Elderly couple found dead in apparent murder-suicide, note says they could not afford medical care
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, Washington state failed it's resident.
Click to expand...

Lifelong contribution to the society is not honored in your country. They will let you down.


----------



## elektra

Bleipriester said:


> Lifelong contribution to the society is not honored in your country. They will let you down.


Yet, without the USA you would be less than you are today.

Perfect we are not, yet the best we are.


----------



## Bleipriester

elektra said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lifelong contribution to the society is not honored in your country. They will let you down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, without the USA you would be less than you are today.
> 
> Perfect we are not, yet the best we are.
Click to expand...

In fact without them, my country would have won WWI already, be the world power that you are now instead.
But that´s not the point.
The point is how can this happen in a rich country like the USA? Even Cuba´s health system is rated better and they have no money.


----------



## elektra

Bleipriester said:


> [
> Even Cuba´s health system is rated better and they have no money.


Cuba is better? Only in the land of propaganda.


----------



## Bleipriester

elektra said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Even Cuba´s health system is rated better and they have no money.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is better? Only in the land of propaganda.
Click to expand...

You´re in luck. According to WHO, the US ranks 37 whereas Cuba ranks 39.
Ranking Best Health Care Systems in the World by Country


----------



## elektra

Bleipriester said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Even Cuba´s health system is rated better and they have no money.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is better? Only in the land of propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You´re in luck. According to WHO, the US ranks 37 whereas Cuba ranks 39.
> Ranking Best Health Care Systems in the World by Country
Click to expand...

According to the United Nations? Lucky for you they are not in complete control, yet.


----------



## Bleipriester

elektra said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Even Cuba´s health system is rated better and they have no money.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba is better? Only in the land of propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You´re in luck. According to WHO, the US ranks 37 whereas Cuba ranks 39.
> Ranking Best Health Care Systems in the World by Country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the United Nations? Lucky for you they are not in complete control, yet.
Click to expand...

The difference is that in Cuba, health care has a priority while in the US, it is just another business.


----------



## elektra

Bleipriester said:


> The difference is that in Cuba, health care has a priority while in the US, it is just another business.


so, just as long as it is a priority, even though it is terrible health care not making a profit, that makes it better than our healthcare?


----------



## Bleipriester

elektra said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that in Cuba, health care has a priority while in the US, it is just another business.
> 
> 
> 
> so, just as long as it is a priority, even though it is terrible health care not making a profit, that makes it better than our healthcare?
Click to expand...

Not the fucking profit counts but the outcome for the citizens.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bleipriester said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lifelong contribution to the society is not honored in your country. They will let you down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, without the USA you would be less than you are today.
> 
> Perfect we are not, yet the best we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact without them, my country would have won WWI already, be the world power that you are now instead.
> But that´s not the point.
> The point is how can this happen in a rich country like the USA? Even Cuba´s health system is rated better and they have no money.
Click to expand...



on the nazis dreams of world domination and cuba


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

see in socailshit utopia dream land they would of got their insulin ...........maybe..if they we'rent to old and  classified by a caring bureaucrat as a burden to the sate


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Had the states expanded Medicaid under the ACA this wouldn’t be an issue.


----------

